# Russian Hibernation?



## RainbowDrops (Oct 17, 2012)

Petshop told me I was silly to think the baby Russian I was purchasing from them was due hibernation this year? Yet I've read differently? So now I haven't put her to hibernation yet I feel very guilty for it? What's your views? When does the season start and is it compulsary or would it benefit her health? If they'd much rather hibernate I will definantly do it next year, it!


----------



## kanalomele (Oct 17, 2012)

If your tort is new to you then don't hibernate it this year. I do not allow my rt hatchlings to hibernate the first year minimum. I prefer the first two years but most of them have new families by then so i don't insist.

Wether you allow hibernation or not is entirely up to you. My adults do every year. But they live outdoors and are subject to seasonal changes. A indoor tort does not have to. You simply maintain their lights and temps throughout the year.


----------



## wellington (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't have a Russian. However, it has been said many times, not to hibernate a new one. You don't know enough about it, to know if its healthy enough to survive. Best to wait until next year. BTW, they have to hibernate at all if you don't want to.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Oct 17, 2012)

wellington said:


> I don't have a Russian. However, it has been said many times, not to hibernate a new one. You don't know enough about it, to know if its healthy enough to survive. Best to wait until next year. BTW, they have to hibernate at all if you don't want to.



Agreed


----------



## wellington (Oct 17, 2012)

It was suppose to say you don't have to hibernate if you don't want to.


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 18, 2012)

Russian tortoises are from a temperate climate where they would brumate (hibernate) their very first year of life and every year after that. They _must_ do so in the wild in order to survive exposure from the harsh winter conditions of their environment. In captivity indoors those harsh conditions do not (or do not need to) exist. Therefore, there is no real need to for them to brumate. They can be kept awake and active year round for their entire life in captivity with absolutely no ill effects. Even wild caught adult tortoises can be and are kept awake and active throughout the winter months by their keepers. Despite a lifetime of brumating in the wild. Those tortoises are active, healthy and reproduce in captivity just like they did in the wild. 

Brumation takes place out of necessity in the wild to survive adversity. That adversity is only present in captivity if a keeper chooses to expose the tortoise to it. It is not necessary for the survival of the tortoise. In fact, brumation itself can be very hard on a tortoise's health and life if the tortoise is not allowed the correct opportunities to prepare for the brumation. As well as complications that can occur during brumation and upon the tortoise waking.


----------



## RainbowDrops (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank yous so much for the information! It's stopped me panicking!


----------

